# drivers license, buying car, nanny and mail



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi...

A couple question in the San Miguel area...

What is the process of getting a drivers license?

What is the process for buying a used (cheap $1000-2000) car?

What is the best way to receive courier packages in SMA? General mail suggestions?

What is a reasonable rate for a nanny? live in? Daily or evening hire? for 2 young children.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

One other question...where would one go for a "family doctor" as in where you can get prescriptions, normal check ups and vaccinations?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

pictou said:


> Hi...
> 
> A couple question in the San Miguel area...
> 
> ...


Driver's License-There was an earlier thread about how to get a Mexican driver's license but consensus was why bother as your existing license is fine.

Used Car-There are new car dealers in San Miguel that sell used cars that will give you some level of confidence but more expensive. There are also informal areas where people take cars to sell them. Before I did this, I would do what I would also do in the US. Ask around when you get there for a good mechanic and there are a number in San Miguel. Go talk to the mechanic and tell him what you want and pay him to evaluate some options. Best without you as a better price.

Packages and mail-There are two mail services that most people in San Miguel use, La Conexion & Border Crossing. Which you use really dependent on where in San Miguel that you live and whether you will go by car. Both have a Laredo address where you can have mail sent or forwarded(some things won't get forwarded so you need change to their address). Both have main offices about 1 block from the Jardin. Border Crossing at Mesones & Reloj(slightly closer to you) and La Conexion on Aldama just off Pila Seca. La Conexion also has location that you could walk or drive to at the glorietta not far from botanical garden. Both services also bring in packages but charge 17% of the value. We use La Conexion for mail and low cost stuff but for expensive stuff, Solutions on Recreo is a FedEx location. DHL is on Correo but I have found them more expensive.

Nanny-This probably a word of mouth discussion as everyone has family of their help.
Also we now live outside of San Miguel so info a little dated. We basically pay 200p for an 8 hour day for cook/maid so that a good basis. When we are gone, we pay 200p for a validor to stay overnight because of our animals. This probably 50p too high but to us worth it for person we have. Workers tend to get about 1200p/week for a 6 day week but range is about 900 for lower skill to about 1500 for top. Would think these about the planning range. A word of caution, Mexico labor laws pretty tough so be careful about full time with or without a contract. This gets you into Mexican social security, and well as termination payments. Even with part time, there is also a two week "Christmas bonus" that needs be proportioned.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

pictou said:


> One other question...where would one go for a "family doctor" as in where you can get prescriptions, normal check ups and vaccinations?


I hate to sound like a broken record but just as I would if I moved in the US, I would ask my neighbors when I get there for recommendations. There are multiple and two pretty good small hospitals. Most doctors have some US training and speak English at some level.
As with most things, I also would go to the Insiders Guide to San Miguel for other references.
I don't have the latest guide but mine shows 5 pages with differing specialties as well as languages spoken.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

There are answers to all Qs but not here.


----------

